# My Tanganyika community



## Vyncenze (23 Nov 2011)

Not strictly a planted tank, as such. But I thought folk might be interested to see my Tanganyika 350l, it's a little bit of a twist on the usual ocean rock/cobbles.






The lighting is provided by 2 Aquarays and 2 AquaFX tubes. It could reasonably be called "low tech"  No ferts, no CO2 (obviously). pH 8.2, very hard water. Plants are 3 very large Anubias Nana and some Needle leaf Java fern.

Been running a month or so up to now, everything still looking good although there's a bit of BBA knocking around. Fish are currently 12 very young cyprichromis and 10 multies. There's also some horned nerites in there and some tylomelania snails.


----------



## GillesF (23 Nov 2011)

Looking good. I rescaped my father's tank (Malawi or Tanganyika, not an expert on that) with lot's of sand, stones and Vallisneria but the Cichlids keep on pulling the plants out of the substrate and digging. Horrible little creatures!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (23 Nov 2011)

Possibly the cutest fish I've ever seen.


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

Lovely tank mate. Doesn't even look like there's any water in it ha ha


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Nov 2011)

Hi,
Looks great   have you got another specices in mind to colonise the rock piles? What are the full dimensions of the tank? 
Im planning somthing similar in a 4ft tank and struggling to come up scape ideas that look good. This looks pretty spot on.
Thanks for sharing  
Regards
Ollie


----------



## Vyncenze (24 Nov 2011)

Hi Ollie

It's 150 x 40 x 60 (tall). I'm planning to add a pair of julies, pair of comps/calvus, and a pair of gobies. It's just a question of tracking down the right fish.


----------



## OllieNZ (25 Nov 2011)

Thanks,
Im also going with similar fish choice. Im currently trying to track down some of these



Source:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=234150
Have you decided which species of Julie your going for?


----------



## Vyncenze (25 Nov 2011)

Nice. I was thinking white calvus for mine, or gold-heads if I could find some.

Probably Transcriptus for the julies, but not 100% on that yet.


----------



## gillo45 (1 Dec 2011)

Great work keep it up !


----------

